
Sorry ev, Medium Sucks - milqueroast
http://swanprj.com/
======
warrenm
A TOD to view whatever this crap is?

No.

~~~
milqueroast
jesus dude, who's cranky on a friday morning

here's the important part:
[http://swanprj.com/static/img/1of3.gif](http://swanprj.com/static/img/1of3.gif)

its a monetization model for distributed posts on a central platform, like
this one, or reddit, or medium. the point is you can finally enable
distributed users to pay distributed authors based on the merit of individual
posts.

